# Wrist injuries



## Koga-Shinobi (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey guys, I just wanted your opinion on something. A good few years ago I used to do some serious weighliting and bodybuilding, but had to quit because of injuries to my wrists (nothing overly serious, just continuous swelling and inflammation of the wrist just below the palm putting pressure on the nerves causing pain and sometimes partial immobility of the hand). Ever since my wrists havent ever really fully recovered, as they feel quite tender when extended or when I have to lift heavy weights with a lot of tension on the wrists.

Now,  I'm looking to starting a MA..and what I'm really interested in is Judo, Jujutsu and Aikido. Unfortunately, I know that all 3 style utilize a lot of wrist locks.  My question being: Will training and practicing with wrist locks as part of the syllabus help strengthen my wrists or would the cause more damage?

One of the sensei's at a local dojo teaching jujutsu told me it would help strengthen my wrists....what do you guys think?


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 30, 2002)

See a doctor, preferrably one with a background in sports medicine.  It almost sounds like you had recurring bouts of carpal tunnel syndrome, or some type of weird tendonitis.  The locks and whatnot involving the wrist put a lot of stress on the joints, but I don't know how they'll affect the tendons and other connective tissues.  Also, the strong grip used may aggravate your old injury.

Either way, _see a doctor_.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (Oct 30, 2002)

A friend of mine had the same EXACT problem.  He went to a 
chiropractor who had him 100% in about 2 months.


----------



## Yari (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *See a doctor, preferrably one with a background in sports medicine.  It almost sounds like you had recurring bouts of carpal tunnel syndrome, or some type of weird tendonitis.  The locks and whatnot involving the wrist put a lot of stress on the joints, but I don't know how they'll affect the tendons and other connective tissues.  Also, the strong grip used may aggravate your old injury.
> 
> ...



I agree!!!

Mostly your writs will be better, but it depends on how the are treated at pratice. But see a doctor first, preferable one that understands MA.

/Yari


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

I had a version of shin splints in my wrists from repeated striking of the heavy bag.

Proper wrapping and care of the wrists along with excercises will deal with the problem.


----------



## Koga-Shinobi (Oct 31, 2002)

Do you think that if I wrapped my wrists up in bandage, say like a  boxer, that that'd protect them by preventing from being hyper-extended?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm not familiar with your situation but wrapping wrists is never a bad thing when pounding a heavy bag IMHO.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Koga-Shinobi _
> 
> *Do you think that if I wrapped my wrists up in bandage, say like a  boxer, that that'd protect them by preventing from being hyper-extended? *



Oh yeah, I would deffinatly wrap them when using the heavy bag, or any bag really. Its better to be safe, than injured.


7sm


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2002)

A karate wrist injury knocked me out of aikido and judo!


----------



## Koga-Shinobi (Nov 1, 2002)

Knocked you our permanently Arnisador??


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2002)

It took a year to heal to the point where I could do judo (get a good grip) or practice aikido (be a uke) and by then I found something different (karate) that didn't stress it so. I tried judo again a few years later till the instructor moved and take BJJ now. It doesn't bother me anymore--just a really bad sprain.

It also was the case that the injury happened the day before my history final exam, which consisted of a single essay question! ANd of course it was my right wrist.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 5, 2002)

Well, looks like I have my own case of wrist injury now! I think I'm having a pretty good case of tendonitis in my wrist. I believe its from computer work at my job. I know everyone is goign to say, go see a Dr. Well, I'm an ex-paramedic so I know all that, I'm getting tests this weekend, but anyone have any "home remedies" for it? I can do fingertip pushups, but any other pushups, not even one, the pain is that bad! Anyways, I just wanted to vent a bit about my stupid wrist, so any ideas would be cool.

7sm


----------



## 2maz (Nov 5, 2002)

I've got all kinds of problems with my wrists thanks to both aikido and computerwork. I work with mouse and keyboard 8-10 hrs a day and have pretty much tested everything to prevent wrist injuries. Here are some tips for those of you with "computer wrists":

- Use wristpads for both mouse and keyboard. Helps A LOT.
- Get different kinds of mice that changes the hands position and switch several times a day.
- If possible, use your alternative hand as much as possible.
- If you got money, get a wacom board instead of a mouse. Using the pen instead of the mouse will prevent most injuries. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? You bet!
- STRETCH. Even if you don't use a computer - stretch your wrists. People tend to stretch their entire body, but nobody gives the hands a second thought. Stretching is what keeps me being able to do my aikido.

Not an experts opinion, just my own experience.


----------



## Yari (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2maz _
> 
> *
> - STRETCH. Even if you don't use a computer - stretch your wrists. People tend to stretch their entire body, but nobody gives the hands a second thought. Stretching is what keeps me being able to do my aikido.
> ...



I think this is very important.!!!!

Not that changing mouse isn't good; I do that alot.

But streching is very good, and gives better blood ciculation, and movement to you hands.

Remember to take breakes once in a while, and move your hands.

/Yari


----------

